# Help needed in configuring DSL502T for Bsnl broadband



## sud_p (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi,

I have a D-Link DSL-502T ADSL modem which I haven't used for some time. The other modem that I was using conked out, and I needed to use this modem; however, when I'm trying to configure the modem for BSNL broadband connection, whenever I try to change the VCI, I get an error "VPI & VCI already assigned." I am unable to configure this modem. Need a solution urgently

Please Help..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 16, 2012)

as far as i know by default all adsl modems sold in India already have standard vpi/vci values for isp's like bsnl(0 & 35) & airtel so you should not change anything & simply select the pppoe connection with values 0 & 35(usually at top or bottom of the list of pppoe connections).


----------



## sud_p (Dec 17, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> as far as i know by default all adsl modems sold in India already have standard vpi/vci values for isp's like bsnl(0 & 35) & airtel so you should not change anything & simply select the pppoe connection with values 0 & 35(usually at top or bottom of the list of pppoe connections).



The problem is the VCI is stuck at 33, been trying to change it to 35, but isn't happening, getting error "VPI & VCI already assigned."  Tried resetting to factory settings, but problem still persists. everything gets reset, but VCI still stuck at 33, unable to change.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2012)

are you using the correct pppoe connection?in my tp-link there are 8 standard PVC's each having standard vpi/vci values from which i have to select the one having standard value 0/35 & activate it before i can configure.you can not activate more than 1 PVC & most likely you have activated the PVC with value 33 & that is why you are getting this error because 35 value is already assigned to another inbuilt PVC which is disabled currently.you have to disable this 33 value PVC & then enable/activate 35 value PVC from dropdown menu/list of your modem internet settings.


----------



## sud_p (Dec 17, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> are you using the correct pppoe connection?in my tp-link there are 8 standard PVC's each having standard vpi/vci values from which i have to select the one having standard value 0/35 & activate it before i can configure.you can not activate more than 1 PVC & most likely you have activated the PVC with value 33 & that is why you are getting this error because 35 value is already assigned to another inbuilt PVC which is disabled currently.you have to disable this 33 value PVC & then enable/activate 35 value PVC from dropdown menu/list of your modem internet settings.



Hi, Thanks for your suggestion, checked it, was as you said, 35 was configured for PVC3, changed it to something else and configured pvc0 without any trouble, working fine now, able to connect to the net. Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2012)

good to know.


----------

